# Which One is Not Stuffed?



## JohnJenGil (Jul 1, 2016)

I posted this in the puppy forum and thought that it might fit here as well.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I LOVE this picture!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I love this picture too!!! Big smile on my face!!!!!!!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

AMAZING.....I'm seeing double, no triple! I'm going to post this on our HOA dog group Facebook page.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh My Dog! Sew mini tois tu play wif! I wanna play wif dem all! :grin2:

les play, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Absolutely darling!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

They're all stuffed! . . . wait, oh how cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sweet!!! 😊


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Adorable -- almost looks like a stuffed animal!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Hahaha that was totally cute


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

So cute! I chose the black one first LOL


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Soooo adorable!


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

So cute! He is really good at posing 😁

Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hahahaha, I showed it to my husband and it took him a minute to find the real stuffed one.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

What an excellent shot! Please post pictures of that cutie!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

More pictures!


----------



## LMoon2 (Apr 23, 2016)

So sweet!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Adorable!


----------

